# Posting pictures



## Clean-my-sxi

Is there an easier way yet to post pics on here or do you still have to use a hosting site then add the direct link


----------



## rob267

Tapatalk mate. Very easy. Even i can do it

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Me too 😂


----------



## Andyblue

As above, use Tapatalk and directly upload into thread, choose medium size and all okay.

Only issue - which once you know about is easy to manage, is you need to add the image as / where you want it in the thread as you're writing it, rather than trying to put it somewhere later on (but you can easily move it on laptop once thread posted)...


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Any none mobile i.e. PC & Mac based options?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I use imgur and copy the bbcode it generates for the image into a comment.

Other hosting sites are available!


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Andy from Sandy said:


> I use imgur and copy the bbcode it generates for the image into a comment.
> 
> Other hosting sites are available!


HI Andy S, 
R but, ideally as has been previously noted how to, via PC or a Mac, without having to use a 3rd party / hosting site, e.g. just by uploading an image, as is apparently possible via mobile/tapatalk?


----------

